# Spring Sale: Save 10% on custom fit Coverking Car Covers @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Save 10% on custom fit, "fits like a glove" Coverking car covers this week at PFYC - PartsForYourCar!*

Multiple colors and options are available with each cover. The 10% discount covers all colors and options that we offer.

Use promo code *COVERME* until May 1, 2012 to take advantage of this offer!

Our custom fit Car Covers are custom made to order and come in a variety of materials offering several levels of protection and coverage for your car. These are custom fit covers specifically designed and fitted to the shape of your car. These are not generic covers.

Materials available are Triguard, Coverbond 4, Silverguard Plus, Mosom Plus, Satin Stretch, Stormproof, and Autobody Armor. You can also opt for logos, a lock and cable kit to keep it secure, a duffel or storage bag to store it in when not in use, and choose from many colors depending on which material you select.

Click the image below to get yours:

----------------

*Custom Fit Car Cover for Pontiac GTO at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

